# Grumman Avenger



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bullo Loris (Mar 11, 2010)

Really good quality this pictures!, really good post mate...


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 11, 2010)

Very cool pics! I've never seen the last one(no turret); was that a common version and what role did it play?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2010)

diddyriddick said:


> Very cool pics! I've never seen the last one(no turret); was that a common version and what role did it play?



That was an early COD aircraft. (Carrier Onboard Delivery)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

this role

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 11, 2010)

FANTASTIC pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

8)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 16, 2010)

Cool pics.
Love the messages on the bombs.


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MFH (Mar 17, 2010)

Great pics! I've never seen these before.

I'm being hopeful, but those could be off USS _Essex_!

I see some at least one early F6F-3 (white 30) with the fairing over the inboard 0.50s, and I don't see the prominent black stripe that USS _Yorktown_ (CV-10) had on her flight deck:






The SBDs have large white numbers on their vertical stabilizers, which are very similar to what I have in my late uncle's _Saga of the Essex_ cruise book.

The TBFs themselves are very interesting: there is at least three apparent two-color TBFs spotted (see the light colored wings?), there are at least two versions of the tri-color scheme; the national insignias look like post-14 August 1943 versions (looks like a blue surround instead of red), and most interestingly (to me), the white stripes from the windscreen forward to the engine cowling.

Is that an aiming stripe?! I've never seen that before on any TBFs!

Other potential candidates could be USS _Intrepid_ with CVG-6 (VB-6 still had SBDs) or USS _Lexington_ (CV-16) with CVG-16 (VB-16 still had SBDs), but most VF-16 fighters I've seen had the "Pistol Packin' Airedale" insignia painted in front and below the windscreen, so I don't think it's the Lady Lex.

And if memory serves, there weren't too many TBF missions launched with torpedoes, so it might be _Essex_'s _Bunker Hill_'s strike on Rabaul on 11 November 1943 or the raid on Truk on 17 February 1944. According to the cruise book VT-9 only launched 42 torpedoes, which would be just over two full squadron strikes.

FWIW, Life printed the first picture in the second post backwards (see the text on the bomb). And the leading edge of the horizontal stabilizer in the middle of the image looks like it ran into another plane or a gun mount or something!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)

Didn't know they used them...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2014)

Wake Island

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2019)

1945 vintage Original magazine photo Torpedo Loaded Aboard An Avenger WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2019)

Marine TBM Avenger Squadron on Iwo Jima 1945 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2019)

US Navy TBF Avenger VT Bomber Bougainville Solomons 1943 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)

Greyed out star and bar under the wing?


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo 1944 TBM-1C Avengers forming up over Solomons 2285 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo 1943 TBM Avenger being tested w Rocket Assisted Take-Off 1640 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 20, 2019)

Neato!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2019)

Snapshot US NAVY AVENGER Torpedo Plane on Runway w/Folded Wingg | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

World War 2 Photo VMTB 143 Devil Dog Avengers USMC Marines Original Period 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## T Bolt (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

1943 Loading Grumman TBF Avenger on Aircraft Carrier 8x10 Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo The only Avenger survivor of The Battle of Midway 1942 1483 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

WW2 China Photograph 1946 Tsingtao Tientsin USMC Marine Aviator Planes Airfield | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

1943 Press Photo officers direct activity on the deck of the carrier USS CARD | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

~*~ESTATE FIND~*~. WW2 MILITARY 8" X 10" PHOTO #24 | eBay

Tiniest carrier ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2020)

Wouldn't want to try landing on that one.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2020)

1943 Press Photo Grumman Torpedo Bombers in Munda Airport Liberation - nom16617 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

US Navy TBF 1943 Drops Torpedo Solomon Islands WWII Type 1 Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

Plucked chicken

aircraft photo Grumman TBM Avenger - US Navy | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

Orig Slide, Vintage Royal Canadian Navy Prop Airplane / Military Aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER ROYAL NAVY VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER 2 POINT ACCELERATOR VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER FORMATION VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER HMS ILLUSTRIOUS VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER HMS ILLUSTRIOUS VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER BOMBING UP VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER BOX FORMATION VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

Royal Navy Gibraltar 367 underwing XB359 , 365 09-04-1954 Friday














GRUMMAN AVENGER TBF GIBRALTAR ROYAL NAVY LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GRUMMAN AVENGER TBF GIBRALTAR ROYAL NAVY LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER PARACHUTE VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER DECK CREW VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER JUNGLE HANGAR TROPICS ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Jan 29, 2021)

Thats a very interesting tow tractor!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 29, 2021)

fubar57
might like the scheme in #73.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2021)

.....and saved. Thanks Andy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 29, 2021)

Looks like the same scheme in #74 too. I'm guessing black nose.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2021)

Just noticed the exhausts and bomb rack


----------



## bdefen (Jan 29, 2021)

Used as firefighting aircraft around here in the 60s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pararaftanr2 (Feb 4, 2021)

VT(N)-90, Night Torpedo Squadron 90, nicknamed "Nite Life" (see squadron insignia below). Flying from USS Enterprise in 1945. ASV antennas were moved from below, to above, each wing. Various RCM gear and antennas added. Shoot for window added to crew door. Flame dampers on exhausts. Turret and tunnel gun eliminated. Turret interior stripped and gunner replaced by navigator. Original three-tone camouflage modified by painting over the white undersides with sea blue. White carrier tail marking and plane number were toned down. Often carried two external fuel tanks and only four HVARs. Missions were mostly night snooper and interdiction over the Japanese home islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pararaftanr2 (Feb 4, 2021)

VT(N)-90 aircraft 63 after engaging the barrier. Note the navigator, seated in the turret, in the first two images. You can see the white webbing of his QAC parachute harness on his back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pararaftanr2 (Feb 5, 2021)

Loading a Mk-XIII torpedo into a TBM aboard USS Bennington in 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pararaftanr2 (Feb 5, 2021)

Royal Navy Avenger 1s on the flight line at the Grumman factory, about to be test flown by some of the company's civilian test pilots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Feb 5, 2021)

Cool sidecar scooter.....a Cushman? He must've dressed in the dark.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2021)

GRUMMAN AVENGER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## pararaftanr2 (Feb 11, 2021)

bdefen said:


> Cool sidecar scooter.....a Cushman? He must've dressed in the dark.



Yes, Grumman had a small fleet of various Cushman models to transport their test pilots back and forth to the flight line.

She (not a "he") is dressed pretty typically for a female war worker of the era in the US. Denim jeans, with a sweater (jumper?) over a blouse and her hair pinned back for safety.

From 1942, Grumman also had three female civilian test pilots who were rather well know at the time. Barbara Kibbee-Jayne, Elizabeth Hooker and Cecil "Teddy" Kenyon,, seen here hitching a ride on the front of one of those Cushmans:









Above, Kenyon in a Tarpon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Feb 11, 2021)

pararaftanr2 said:


> Yes, Grumman had a small fleet of various Cushman models to transport their test pilots back and forth to the flight line.
> 
> She (not a "he") is dressed pretty typically for a female war worker of the era in the US. Denim jeans, with a sweater (jumper?) over a blouse and her hair pinned back for safety.
> 
> ...


Oops......my apologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pararaftanr2 (Feb 18, 2021)

Another Royal Navy Avenger at the Grumman factory before delivery. The FAA pilot wears a US Navy M-450 summer flight helmet and Mk-II goggles. Many FAA pilots were trained in the US at Pensacola, along side the US Naval Aviation cadets there, and the mixing of flight gear was quite common.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Feb 23, 2021)

Facebook art

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pararaftanr2 (Feb 25, 2021)

johnbr said:


> Facebook art
> View attachment 613753


That reminds me of a scene from the wartime classic "Wing and a Prayer". Lots of great Avenger footage in that one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2021)

1940s US Navy sailors airplane photo #8 rescue aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 1, 2021)

I've never seen a rescue version before


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO REPRINT AVION GRUMMAN AVENGER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940s US Navy sailors airplane photo #8 rescue aircraft | eBay
> 
> View attachment 614308


1940s US Navy sailor's photo No 1 a rescue airplane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2021)

1940s US Navy sailor's photo No 2 two guys on a rescue airplane | eBay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2021)

1940s US Navy sailor's photo a rescue airplane, & a Jeep | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 10, 2021)

I think the last three, only the middle one looks like an Avenger. The first and third might be SB2C Helldivers looking at the exhausts and that whacking great tail

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 10, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940s US Navy sailor's photo No 1 a rescue airplane | eBay
> 
> View attachment 615654



Yup, that's an SB2C, confirmed by the piccie in #110. Cool though, never thought the SB2C would be the aircraft _doing _the rescuing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 10, 2021)

4 blade prop in the first pic too.


----------



## cammerjeff (Mar 11, 2021)

That's because the Avenger with the 4 bladed prop is actually a Curtiss SB2C Helldiver. Image from Wiki

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> That's because the Avenger with the 4 bladed prop is actually a Curtiss SB2C Helldiver. Image from Wiki



I know. I was agreeing with post 112.


----------



## cammerjeff (Mar 12, 2021)

My bad, no disrespect intended. I some how missed reading Post 112.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER RESCUE PARACHUTE RAFT DROP ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO US NAVY | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER & JEEP WAKE ISLAND ORIGINAL 1943 VINTAGE WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER BOMBS HENDERSON FIELD GUADALCANAL ISLAND VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER LINE UP VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 OFFICIAL US NAVY 1943 PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER USS CARD ANTI-SUBMARINE PATROL ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO 892 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2021)

WW2: AVENGER T.R MK. III (WITH A.S.H) DOUBLE CYCLONE BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

GRUMMAN AVENGER TBM-3E ROYAL CANADIAN NAVY RCN LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO TBF 4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

GRUMMAN AVENGER TBF VINTAGE ORIGINAL 1944 PRESS PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

GRUMMAN AVENGER TBF WITH LONG TOM ROCKET VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2: AVENGER T.R MK. III (WITH A.S.H) DOUBLE CYCLONE BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTO | eBay
> 
> View attachment 619700


GRUMMAN AVENGER T.R MK III VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

GRUMMAN TARPON AVENGER TBF VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER HMS ILLUSTRIOUS VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON 2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER HMS ILLUSTRIOUS VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON 2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 13, 2021)

Great pic.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 14, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> GRUMMAN TARPON AVENGER TBF VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay
> 
> View attachment 625630


That thing is huge.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> GRUMMAN AVENGER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> View attachment 612006











GRUMMAN AVENGER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GRUMMAN AVENGER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER ROYAL NAVY VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER ROYAL NAVY VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





FN795

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2021)

MILITARIA (194X) Photo GRUMMAN AVENGER B&W | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MILITARIA (194X) Photo GRUMMAN AVENGER B&W at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2021)

1944 PRESS PHOTO - U.S. NAVY DEMONSTRATES AIR-SEA RESCUE OFF COAST OF NEW JERSEY | eBay


U.S. Navy Demonstrates Air Sea Rescue - Sponsored By Lakehurst Naval Air Station. Oct 3 1944 Press Photo. Associated Press Photo.



www.ebay.com





1944 PRESS PHOTO - U.S. NAVY DEMONSTRATES AIR-SEA RESCUE OFF COAST OF NEW JERSEY

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

LONG TOM











https://www.ebay.com/itm/2038417709...7[ATTACH=full]659396[/ATTACH]QZAAAOSw1bViFzjC

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

TBM-3E ROYAL CANADIAN NAVY RCN 337














GRUMMAN AVENGER TBM-3E ROYAL CANADIAN NAVY RCN LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO TBF 4 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GRUMMAN AVENGER TBM-3E ROYAL CANADIAN NAVY RCN LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO TBF 4 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

GRUMMAN AVENGER TBF VINTAGE ORIGINAL 1944 PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GRUMMAN AVENGER TBF VINTAGE ORIGINAL 1944 PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

Long Tom














GRUMMAN AVENGER TBF WITH LONG TOM ROCKET VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GRUMMAN AVENGER TBF WITH LONG TOM ROCKET VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2022)

Royal Navy














ROYAL NAVY: AVENGER I B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


ROYAL NAVY B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 26, 2022)

I like it better right side up.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2022)

69452 to Royal Navy Oct 10, 1953 as Avenger AS.5 XB388, shipped from USA 9/29/1953. Sold for scrap 2/27/1961.














WORLD WAR II: RAF SALVAGE IN TRANSIT B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


WORLD WAR II B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2022)

Avenger TB MK3 JZ635

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> ~*~ESTATE FIND~*~. WW2 MILITARY 8" X 10" PHOTO #24 | eBay
> 
> Tiniest carrier ever.
> 
> View attachment 585285





Snautzer01 said:


> Plucked chicken
> 
> aircraft photo Grumman TBM Avenger - US Navy | eBay
> 
> ...


More like the Thanksgiving Turkey after the in-laws are done

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER JUNGLE HANGAR TROPICS ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON | eBay
> 
> View attachment 610621


Is that a Brit tractor or maybe left behind Japanese equipment? Never seen one like that


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2022)

01-30-1953 Friday AB-M





















GRUMMAN AVENGER TBM-3E ROYAL CANADIAN NAVY RCN LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO TBF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GRUMMAN AVENGER TBM-3E ROYAL CANADIAN NAVY RCN LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO TBF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2022)

Canadian 909















GRUMMAN AVENGER TBM-3E ROYAL CANADIAN NAVY RCN DOWNSVIEW LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO TBF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GRUMMAN AVENGER TBM-3E ROYAL CANADIAN NAVY RCN DOWNSVIEW LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO TBF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2022)

AB-B

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2022)

Tarpon














GRUMMAN TARPON AVENGER TBF VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GRUMMAN TARPON AVENGER TBF VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2022)

337 31-10-1953 Saturday








*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2022)

XB38



















GRUMMAN AVENGER AS.4 XB381 VINTAGE PHOTO TBF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GRUMMAN AVENGER AS.4 XB381 VINTAGE PHOTO TBF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2022)

XB369 and XB365


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2022)

Royal Navy FN767 Avenger

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2022)

Avenger JZ691 Royal Navy














WWII: AVENGER TR MK III (W/ A.S.H) DOUBLE CYCLONE OG AIR MINISTRY PHOTO JUL 1945 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: AVENGER TR MK III (W/ A.S.H) DOUBLE CYCLONE OG AIR MINISTRY PHOTO JUL 1945 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

HMS ILLUSTRIOUS TBM TARPON 1 October 1946


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

Royal Navy














GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER PARACHUTE VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER PARACHUTE VINTAGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

AVENGER HMS ILLUSTRIOUS TBM TARPON 2















GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER HMS ILLUSTRIOUS VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON 2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER HMS ILLUSTRIOUS VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON 2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Tarpon 1943 Royal Navy


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Avenger Tarpon HMS Trumpeter January 1944


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Mar 16, 2022)

UK owned Grumman Avenger T.R.Mk1 JZ146 was modified as a testbed for the Frazer-Nash FN.95 twin .50 cal machine gun barbette for the Fairey Spearfish.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2022)

HMS Indomitable














RN FAA WW2 GRUMMAN AVENGER OVER HMS INDOMITABLE - ORIGINAL LARGE PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RN FAA WW2 GRUMMAN AVENGER OVER HMS INDOMITABLE - ORIGINAL LARGE PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

Essex Class CV from Bridge 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

Avenger trying to loose some weight is participating in PT. 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2022)

AVENGERS RANGED ON HMS RAJAH




















RN FAA WW2 GRUMMAN AVENGERS RANGED ON HMS RAJAH - ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Original photograph of Grumman Avengers ranged on HMS Rajah during Far East operations. Stamped on reverse, which I have enhanced as it is very faint on the actual print.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2022)

Is that tape over the turret gun slot and some kind of sheathing over the .50 cal.?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## pararaftanr2 (Jun 6, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 672452
> 
> Is that tape over the turret gun slot and some kind of sheathing over the .50 cal.?


It's a "colorized" photo. They just were off a bit in coloring those areas I'd say.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 6, 2022)

pararaftanr2 said:


> It's a "colorized" photo. They just were off a bit in coloring those areas I'd say.


Colorized? Really? Damn good if you ask me.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> this role
> View attachment 124376



The ship seen below the Avengers is the Gearing-class destroyer USS Perkins (DD-877/DDR-877)
















Destroyer Photo Index DD-877 / DDR-877 USS PERKINS










USS Perkins (DD-877) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 9, 2022)

Wurger said:


> The ship seen below the Avengers is the Gearing-class destroyer USS Perkins (DD-877/DDR-877)



Latterly the ARA Comodoro Py. This ship served during the Falklands War as well, so it had a distinguished war career. It provided support during Operacion Rosario, the invasion of the islands on 2 April 1982. It was a part of a naval task force comprising three destroyers patrolling to the north of the islands, but when the General Belgrano was sunk, the ARA surface fleet scurried to shallow waters. Here's its mast outside the Argentine navy headquarters called Edificio Libertad on Avenida Comodoro Py, Buenos Aires.




DSC_1218

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER HMS ILLUSTRIOUS VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON 














GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER HMS ILLUSTRIOUS VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON 1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER HMS ILLUSTRIOUS VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO TBM TARPON 1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 31, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is that tape over the turret gun slot and some kind of sheathing over the .50 cal.?


With the netting at the lower right-hand corner, I’m guessing they are right nest to their carrier, but, if you told me, with a straight face, this was an Avenger dunk tank crash simulator I wouldn’t doubt you. It’s impressive watching the crew go through the numbers gunner exiting bubble through emergency hatch, pilot (?) has the lifeboat out and ready to inflate. Is that a parachute or seat cushion off the wing in the water? Third crewmen, if carried, must be in the aircraft belly unless he is what I questioned as a parachute? Perhaps, he went out the side hatch straight into the water? Actually, come to think of it, that’s highly likely given the proximity of the object to the hatch/door…


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

WWII TBM Avenger Fighter Plane Factory Photo lot Eastern Aircraft General Motors | eBay


<body><p>WWII TBM Avenger Fighter Plane Factory Photo lot Eastern Aircraft General Motors. Lot of 6 original 8X10” photos from the Eastern Aircraft Division Factory in Trenton NJ, part of General Motors. 4 of the photos show TBM Avengers on the assembly line in the factory. Another photo shows...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2022)

tbf or tbm avengers in flight - from Saratoga















WW2 original PHOTOS: TBF or TBM Avengers in Flight - from SARATOGA vet's estate | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 original PHOTOS: TBF or TBM Avengers in Flight - from SARATOGA vet's estate at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Admiral Beez (Jan 5, 2023)

Did the FAA ever use the Avenger in the torpedo role?


----------



## EwenS (Jan 6, 2023)

Admiral Beez said:


> Did the FAA ever use the Avenger in the torpedo role?


AFAIK never.

Firstly, it couldn’t carry British torpedoes. They were too long for the Avenger’s bomb bay. The armoured carriers in the BPF seem to have been provided with US Mk.13 torpedoes just in case (Illustrious got 30 according to one source, which was a reduced number from her designed complement). But they were never used as the BPF never found a suitable target.

During Operation Dukedom, the Operation in the IO that ended up in the sinking of the IJN cruiser Haguro by destroyers of the 26th Flotilla in May 1945, no torpedoes seem to have been available for the aircraft of 851 squadron on the Shah, before they were transferred to the fighter carrier Emperor.

In Europe the only torpedo carried was the Mk.24 Mine nicknamed Fido. It was an acoustic homing torpedo designed as an anti submarine weapon. But it was short, being about half the length of the US Mk.13.

In mid-1945 the Admiralty issued instructions to the Barracuda squadrons of 11ACS en route to the Pacific to cease practising torpedo attacks and concentrate on dive bombing as that was seen as the main attack method in any continuing war against Japan.

Edit. Not being capable of diving steeply, also meant that the Avenger could not have used the TB attack tactics favoured by the RN and for which Swordfish, Albacore and Barracuda squadrons trained extensively.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Jan 6, 2023)

EwenS said:


> AFAIK never.
> 
> Firstly, it couldn’t carry British torpedoes. They were too long for the Avenger’s bomb bay. The armoured carriers in the BPF seem to have been provided with US Mk.13 torpedows just in case (Illustrious got 30 according to one source, which was a reduced number from her designed complement). But they were never used as the BPF never found a suitable target.
> 
> ...


Perhaps the FAA should have asked for the Helldiver, even with its handling issues, instead of the Avenger.


----------



## EwenS (Jan 6, 2023)

They did ask for the Helldiver as well as the Avenger.

Interest in it began in early 1941. By July 1942, 450 were recorded as being on order with deliveries due to start in March 1943. These were to come from Canadian production lines as SBW models. 

But by the end of 1943 the US made it clear that they would only be supplying replacements for those aircraft already delivered as they were now prioritising the Pacific campaign for which they said they needed every Helldiver that could be produced. By Oct 1944 the RN gave up trying as they had met with the immovable Admiral King.

Ultimately the FAA received 26 SBW-1 and formed a single squadron, 1820, whose history is here:-


1820 Naval Air Squadron



With no prospect of sufficient aircraft becoming available to form more squadrons the RN gave up on the Helldiver at the end of 1944.

While tests at the A&AEE found its handling generally acceptable, the comments by Eric Brown are what gets remembered. He was scathing about its handling and made statements to effect that it was never flown onto a British Carrier by an FAA pilot. A statement that, in light of 1820 squadron history, was clearly untrue.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sunday at 5:38 PM)

Good stuff!


----------

